# Will Amazon sell you the same book twice?



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have already purchased a book for your Kindle and then try to purchase it again, will you get a notice that you already own that book or will Amazon just sell it to you again?

I just saw the Lee Child book that is listed in the free books thread. I was going to grab it but think I may have already purchased it previously. I have read all of the books in the series but only about half on the Kindle as others were pre-Kindle in DTB form. I didn't really want to go through my electronic orders to see if this is one I had so I was just going to one-click it (It is free) but given the recent discussions on NEVER being allowed to remove books from your archive, I saw no reason to have two copies of the same book.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It will tell you at the top of the Amazon page if you have already purchased the book.

However, there is often more than one version of a book.... I have two copies of Soul Identity, one purchased at $.01 and one purchased at $.99.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> However, there is often more than one version of a book....


And in some cases, the free ones become a new version while they are offered.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

If you try and buy it from your Kindle it will let you no you already purchased it (assuming that it was not puchased as a different edition). If you are on the Amazon site it will tell you at the top you purchased it but if you miss that when you try and buy it, you will be warned.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

This only applies to Kindle books.

Amazon will happily sell you the same hardcover or paperback multiple times.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> This only applies to Kindle books.
> 
> Amazon will happily sell you the same hardcover or paperback multiple times.


I've had amazon tell me I had purchased hardcover and paperbacks before with a date of purchase.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> This only applies to Kindle books.
> 
> Amazon will happily sell you the same hardcover or paperback multiple times.


And that makes sense as you might be buying as a gift. They will tell you if you've already purchased it, though.

As you can not currently gift Kindle books, they prevent you from purchasing the same book twice (with caveats as noted in the other posts.)

Betsy


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> I've had amazon tell me I had purchased hardcover and paperbacks before with a date of purchase.


That's nice of them. In my experience most businesses will gladly sell you duplicates.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all for your help. I did go back to some books I had purchased and see now where it tells me when I purchased. I did not however try to re-purchase. I'll take your word for it that it will warn me again.

-Brian


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder though, with the 6 device limit would they let you purchase it again if you needed it for more devices?


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know the answer to this, but I think I have a related problem. I can't figure out how it happened, but I seem to have obtained 2 copies of the Kindle User's Guide on my K1.  I see both copies in my content manager.  One copy says it's located on my kindle, one is located at Amazon.  I don't think they are different.  I must have downloaded another copy at some point.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PJ said:


> I wonder though, with the 6 device limit would they let you purchase it again if you needed it for more devices?


I read in some CS posting somewhere that that is what you need to do, yes.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Esther said:


> I don't know the answer to this, but I think I have a related problem. I can't figure out how it happened, but I seem to have obtained 2 copies of the Kindle User's Guide on my K1. I see both copies in my content manager. One copy says it's located on my kindle, one is located at Amazon. I don't think they are different. I must have downloaded another copy at some point.


It happened on mine after the update and at that time I thought it had something to do with that. Maybe a change in features but I admit I haven't looked to see.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

PJ said:


> I wonder though, with the 6 device limit would they let you purchase it again if you needed it for more devices?


They claim, in the Amazon forums where this has been discussed, that they will (as in, Amazon CS posted and said that if you wanted to read a book on more than six devices, you should go ahead and purchase an additional copy). However, I attempted to purchase an additional copy of a book (just to see if I could!) and it will absolutely not allow me to do so.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Esther said:


> I don't know the answer to this, but I think I have a related problem. I can't figure out how it happened, but I seem to have obtained 2 copies of the Kindle User's Guide on my K1. I see both copies in my content manager. One copy says it's located on my kindle, one is located at Amazon. I don't think they are different. I must have downloaded another copy at some point.


I've had two listed one mine as well. It was there when I turned my K on.
deb


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

What I've discovered is that Amazon has an unfortunate tendency to have a book listed more than once as a Kindle book and I know from experience that if you accidentally buy them both, you will in fact get charged twice.  I caught this, contacted Kindle CS and had to go a couple rounds of email to get the rep to first understand the issue (I ended up sending a screen shot of the page with both listings for the same Kindle book) to get my money back for one.  So beware when you see the same exact book listed more than once that you could in fact end up buying it more than one time.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been charged once twice for the same book.  But then I noticed that I downloaded 2 versions of the book somehow and had to delete one and ask for a refund.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Sioux said:


> What I've discovered is that Amazon has an unfortunate tendency to have a book listed more than once as a Kindle book and I know from experience that if you accidentally buy them both, you will in fact get charged twice.


Well, that's no different than buying two different editions of "Romeo and Juliet," or any other DTB! I've certainly deliberately done that on more than one occasion. I can't say I've wanted to own more than one Kindle edition of anything... but I could see how someone might. Still, it doesn't address the issue that Amazon staff has claimed that you can buy an additional copy to get an additional six licenses, but yet they will not actually sell you an additional copy of a book you already own.


----------

